# River Road Repaving! starting June 4, until about June 15.



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

> Alpine Approach Road (Alpine park entrance/PIP Exit 2 to Alpine Boat Basin & Picnic Area) is scheduled for repaving beginning on Monday, June 4, until about June 15. The road will be CLOSED to all traffic (motor vehicle, bicycle, pedestrian) during the times when the contractor is working. Every effort will be made to open the road at the completion of work each day and on weekends, but park visitors should plan to use alternative access via Henry Hudson Drive from the south to get to Alpine Boat Basin & Picnic Area during this period.



Palisades Interstate Park - NJ Section


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Starting this week, River Road is going to be closed north of Milford for bridge repairs.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Its about time. I hope they put a yellow line down the middle. Folks are going to be flying down that hill


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Over or under 2 weeks until someone goes flying off river road?


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Ill take the OVER -180 "2 weeks"



vipergts said:


> Over or under 2 weeks until someone goes flying off river road?


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

A question for folks familiar with the area: Where can I park on the NJ side of the GWB to access this route? Somewhere I saw a reference to a bike shop near the bridge.

I have a cue sheet for a "River Road" ride that starts in Manhattan, goes up to the bridge >> Hudson Terrace>> H Hudson Drive>> Ranger Station>>Alpine Approach Rd>>9W>> and on to Piermont Rd.

Is this the same River Road? If so, I'd like to skip the Manhattan part since I'm from Long Island and schlepping into the city just to ride across the GWB is a waste for me. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ft. Lee has municipal lots that take credit cards or cash. Or alternatively, on Hudson Terrace there is street parking with meters Mon-Sat. If you bring enough quarters its fine, but there's generally parking there.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm not an expert on the area, but on Sundays you can usually park free on the street around Central Rd., just south of the GWB. During the week, the Fort Lee Historic park has free parking (also just south of the GWB, $5 on weekends); open until dusk.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

The new pavement is great and no need to worry about the potholes flying down 40mph. I rode it last night and tonight. I am disappointed that they only paved the major hill from boat basin to police station, about 1.2 miles. It takes 2 weeks to pave little over a mile? There are tons of huge holes still in the park and with tree cover- sunglasses it makes it difficult to see them at speed.


----------

